# Tbol?



## hammerfuk (Mar 7, 2012)

i am a sprinter the season has started and im not looking for gains i was just wondering if 20mgs of tbols everday would aid in recovery so i can be fresh everytime i sprint.?

no bullshit answer


----------



## bigdtrain (Mar 7, 2012)

yes, that would be a suficient dose to aid in recovery. average doses rang from 20-50 a day.


----------



## squigader (Mar 7, 2012)

Yep, that's perfect. Better hope you don't get tested, it sticks around in your system for up to 2 months sometimes.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 7, 2012)

squigader said:


> Yep, that's perfect. Better hope you don't get tested, it sticks around in your system for up to 2 months sometimes.


 

only sometimes huh?



hope you have pct in mind op, cause that dose of tbol will shut you down


----------



## hammerfuk (Mar 8, 2012)

i have a pct this aint my first cycle but iv never ran one during a sport i found tbol but what roid would aid in recovery but wont give me pumps and shit thats a oral


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Mar 8, 2012)

hammerfuk said:


> i have a pct this aint my first cycle but iv never ran one during a sport i found tbol but what roid would aid in recovery but wont give me pumps and shit thats a oral



hmm you want an oral, that wont give you pumps, but will aid in recovery? Let us all know what that shit is when you find it! lol

But seriously, you should check out SARMS, there all about recovery, and are expected to replace PCT. And from what I've researched, no one reports any pumps from it.

Imag is getting some soon: IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Osta Rx

if you needed some now, you can check out Osta-Gain

This is also a plus because its technically not a steroid, and is still legal, I think.


----------



## hammerfuk (Mar 9, 2012)

ill check that out but what about anavar? and i forgot to mention this early but i reaad 3to6 weeks with oral tbol not 2 months on detection time so and i also found with 20mg a day it aided in recovery no pump and within 5 days of stoping it was undetectable?


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 9, 2012)

no bullshit answer:

if you dont run test with tbol, you'll shutdown and feel like crap.


----------



## hammerfuk (Mar 9, 2012)

ik many people who ran tbol only at 60mg with no test and where just fine because they used a pct so


----------



## hammerfuk (Mar 9, 2012)

wil someone just tell me if tbol or anavar is beter for a sprinter in recovery and and if 20 to 30 mg is enought but wont cause wieght gain and pumps.


----------



## scharfy (Mar 9, 2012)

building on vibrants no bullshit answer,  The first 5-10 days will be sweet, because baseline test will be high, and the quick acting orals will be ripping through your system.

Then it will subside(as natural test shuts off), and you will either have to bump the dosage or suffer the consequences.

I will tell you what I tell every track/football (speed type- not lineman) athlete -

TEST prop - WINNY the end.  Too many benefits to list, only neg is the winny may dry you a bit and be sore, prone to injury

choice of thoroughbreds 

You might be too young if you are still running to remember Ben Johnson.  Google him for a good story on the benefits of test/winny. Thats him in front

I consider T-bol in that category- Also clears like any other 17aa oral- pretty quick.  Quicker than winny

half life 16 hours.   I have used it. I like it. But you will shut down at some point and have to make a decision.. good luck


----------



## scharfy (Mar 9, 2012)

hammerfuk said:


> ik many people who ran tbol only at 60mg with no test and where just fine because they used a pct so



60mg is different than 20mg

But I will say as far as beating drug tests - stick to orals...

Anavar is an ok feel good/ look good drug, b i like t-bol an winny.

More performance based IMO.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 9, 2012)

hammerfuk said:


> ik many people who ran tbol only at 60mg with no test and where just fine because they used a pct so



How do you know they were fine? Did you take their blood work, did you constantly monitor them? Or did they just tell you "yeah, ugh I feel fine so it's fine"

You wanted a no bullshit answer, I gave you one. Now it turns out that you just wanted approval for a dumbass cycle you planned.


----------



## j0n (Mar 9, 2012)

anavar lower back pumps would be awful for a sprinter IMO


----------



## j0n (Mar 9, 2012)

...and oral-only for anyone who isn't female is a waste of time, liver, and digestive system.  a good/clean diet with plenty of good carbs/protein, some glutamine, glucosamine, and 5-10mgs creatine ED is what youre looking for bro.  not aas... no bullshit


----------



## hammerfuk (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the help


----------



## mth496 (Mar 9, 2012)

To me TBOL is weak.  I think i rather 25mg of dball a day.  The rest will just be up to your diet.


----------



## Digitalash (Mar 10, 2012)

just run a small amount of test prop along side it, it won't make you gain weight if you're not eating enough calories and it'll definitely be more effective than just tbol. You're gonna shut down and by the time the cycle's over you're probably gonna be struggling just to motivate yourself to train. No reason whatsoever not to run some test with it, you're not gonna blow up on like 50-100mg prop eod.


----------



## hammerfuk (Mar 10, 2012)

i dont wanna gain wieght i just want recovery thats it iv done many cycles and ik what the recovery is like and i want that but minus the gains,and pumps.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 10, 2012)

tbol gives me bad pumps, almost as bad as dbol.  I can't walk or run on the treadmill when on it.


----------

